# Medidor de gasolina a leds



## prextor (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola amigos, quisiera comentarles que he encontrado un proyecto con el cual se puede hacer un medidor de gasolina con leds, me parece un proyecto intersante, sobre todo para que me estoy iniciando con esto de la electronica, les dejo un enlace haber si me pueden dar una mano con los circuitos livewire y los pcb, ojala que les resulte al que lo intente, igual creo yo que se veria muy bien colocado en cualquier auto con led de 3mm, que daria muy bonito y bastante poco comun.

este es el enlance y ojala me ayuden a concretar el circuito gracias.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/6086644/Medidor-Gasolina-a-leds


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 10, 2009)

el circuito esta bien pero no se si se consigue ese potenciometro

el circuito esta bien pero no se si se consigue ese potenciometroy si no comprate el kit vale$  40 pesos argentinos


----------



## prextor (Oct 10, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, el problema es que yo soy chile y aca no venden esos circuitos, si furas tan amable de darme quizas alguno que se parezca y que cumpla con la misma funcion te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 10, 2009)

tengo uno pero es para agua https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-e-indicador-nivel-agua-5075/


----------



## prextor (Oct 10, 2009)

Segun lo que tengo entendido el flotador del auto tambien trabaja con una resistencia variable, hay algun modo de adatar del de agua para gasolina ocupando la VR del flotador del auto?


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 10, 2009)

el del agua que llo te pase no pero otra cosa si por que el del agua trabaja con continuidad y el de la vr no


----------



## prextor (Oct 10, 2009)

Igual yo creo que si remplazaramos el potenciometro del primer circuto que es de 22 k por un de 20 k que es mas facil de conseguir, creo yo que igual funcionaria, tu que crees?, si es asi podrias ayudarme a diseñar la pcb, no soy muy erudito en esa materia gracias.


----------



## prextor (Oct 10, 2009)

Por eso es que quiero colgarme de la resistencia variable que ya posee el flotador del vehiculo, y no usar la gasolina como condutora si no aprovechar lo que ya esta hecho y llevar lo que marca la aguja en paralelo con leds no se si me explico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2009)

prextor dijo:


> ... este es el enlance y ojala me ayuden a concretar el circuito gracias.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/6086644/Medidor-Gasolina-a-leds



Pero si en ese link que has dado usan la resistencia del flotador del tanque de nafta!!!
Cual es el problema que tenés???? O no has leído el proyecto?


----------



## prextor (Oct 11, 2009)

El proble ue tengo es que no entiendo mucho de electronica y necesito ayuda para hacer el pcb,por eso recurro a ustedes que saben mucho mas y me puedan ayudar para armar el medidor e ir aprendiendo can la practica, como si fuear un kit para principantes,me entiendes saludos

Ademnas lo que no entiendo es donde dice salid,no se que es eso, si alguien me lo puede explicar se los agradeceria ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 11, 2009)

el pcb se hace facilmente utilizando un programa de CAM como el PcbWizard o el Eagle.

simplemente debes utilizar el esquema electronico, y con eso ya haces el pcb.

si nunca intentas nunca echas a perder y nunca aprendes.


----------



## prextor (Oct 11, 2009)

Pero en el diagrama que siginifica salida? me lo podrias explicar


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 11, 2009)

los dos presets de 22k son para regular algo (salida)significa la salida al flotador en el tanque que tiene un solo cable


----------



## prextor (Oct 11, 2009)

Osea que la salida corresponde a la conxion al estanque
otra cosa, los preset de 22k se podran reemplzar por unos de 20k ya que los de 22k son muy dificles de conseguir, casi imposible crees que tendra problemas el circuito por esa modificacion?


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 11, 2009)

no sabria decirte si le pones el 20k o el de 22k que cambiaria por no hice el circuito


----------



## prextor (Oct 13, 2009)

Se podra hacer como un vumetro ocupando el lm3914 o 15 o 16 tu que crees?


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 13, 2009)

creo que si igual estoy buscando la equivalencia por que el 3914 es sensor de nivel

el problema es que 3914 controla asta 10 salidas


----------



## prextor (Oct 13, 2009)

Pero lo podriamos calibrar con 2 potencimetros uno para el nivel mas bajo de gasolina que solo prenderia el 1 led y el tanque lleno en donde prenderian todos los leds, no se si se podra de esa manera


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que tengo del 3916 es de un libro que está en un formato de mano alzada,
si deseas te envío lo que tengo, pero en este libro, te sugieren ver la hoja de datos (datassheet).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juan_33 (Jul 22, 2010)

hola amigo puedes hacerlo con 2 lm339 yo lo hice y funciono tambien lo puedes hacer con 2 lm324 y funciona


----------



## gummer (Ago 12, 2010)

Que tal, oye juan_33 me podrias pasar el diagrama del circuito que implementaste, o alguien me podria pasar los valores del circuito del primer post, no encuentro donde esten solo veo puras letras simbolicas en el diagrama del link


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Hasta donde se los depósitos tienen una boya conectada a un potenciometro (mas o menos es el mecanismo)
Se puede meter la señal a un microcontrolador por una entrada analógica y luego calibrar esa señal partiendo del depósito vacío se anota la lectura cada litro o lo que sea. (Seguro que la lectura no es lineal ni por asomo)

De paso se hace una "centralita" con varias lecturas que nos interesen, temperaturas etc..


----------



## takshivana (Sep 28, 2014)

Prextor. Yo también estoy con la idea de un medidor de bencina lo hice en un programa el circuit wizard. Pero sin así no me resulta. Como te fue con tu proyecto? Esperó tu respuesta saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 29, 2014)

el circuito del medidor de gasolina es típico, es un potenciómetro que tiene adosado un flotador que varia depende el combustible que tengas, con el lm3914 se me hace que seria posible realizarlo
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm3914.pdf


----------



## takshivana (Sep 30, 2014)

Alguien seria tan amable de diseñar un diagrama para diseñarlo, el que tengo yo lo pruebo con el programa Circiut wizard y al mmento de realizarlo no me funciona, pero en el progama funciona correctamente. Que es lo que hago mal, tengo dudas con el potenciometro si es que lo he colocado de manera correcta.... 
adjunto foto del programa


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 30, 2014)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en .lvw , empácalo en .Zip o .Rar

Chao.
elaficiobado.


----------



## takshivana (Oct 1, 2014)

aqui va en rar. espero me puedan ayudar con el tema. saludos


----------



## takshivana (Oct 2, 2014)

envio otro archivo, espero me puedan ayudar con el impreso ya que no soy erudito con el tema.... saludos cordiales.


----------



## takshivana (Oct 3, 2014)

Aun espero me puedan orientar con el proyecto ....


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2014)

Hola takshivana

Probablemente nadie responda porque es difícil adivinar que es lo que ocurre con el circuito al ser armado en la realidad.

Qué es, O cómo es la falla que presenta ??
No encienden los LED’s ??
Enciende uno pero no cambia al siguiente al variar el sensor ??
En fin, danos un poco de más detalles del comportamiento de tu circuito.

Por otra parte: de los archivos que subiste solo puedo desempacar el que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #28.
Pero éste circuito es el que viene de muestra en el Software Circuit Wizard.

Cómo es realmente tu circuito, el que ya tienes hecho y supongo localizado donde lo pretendes utilizar ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## takshivana (Oct 3, 2014)

En realidad el circuito lo quiero para medir el nivel de bencina que tiene la moto y he medido el voltaje que arroja el flotador, y este en estado vacío marca 3,45 vomt aproximados, en lleno 0,9 volt, cuando conectó el circuito a el voltaje del flotador este no enciende los led. Pero en el circuito si, y no se que es lo que hago mal, ocupo un lm3914 o 15, los led y las resistencias que el.programa me arroja para que funcione además del potenciómetro. Pero aun así al.momento de hacer la PCB reviso los conectores y los terminales para saber que no haya masa, estando.buenos conecto todo y no enciende. Por eso me gustaría saber que puede ser y si el diagrama esta bien ejecutado por el programa para asi poder ocupar los volt del flotador y saber cuanto combustible me queda.

Saludos y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola takshivana

Muy probablemente no tengas bien conectado el sensor.
Debe haber 2 alambres como se muestra en la imagen adjunta.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## takshivana (Oct 5, 2014)

dale , revisare el circuito y les comento.
gracias por tu respuesta..


----------



## takshivana (Oct 8, 2014)

todavía no me funciona..... lo he ejecutado en el programa y tuve sacar el flotador y este es de 1 omh el vacio y de 0.11 el lleno, ahora cuando conecto el circuito este no me prende los led como deberían prender de acuerdo al programa, cabe decir que el flotador en vacio manda 3.45 volt y en lleno 0.9 volt,y con esa corriente es con el cual quiero hacer funcionar el circuito, lo hice en una protoboard siguiendo el diagrama del programa y este no da señales de que quiere funcionar... que estoy haciendo mal? alguien que me ayude con mi pequeño proyecto para mi moto....


----------



## ViCtorA (Oct 9, 2014)

Realmente no se que esquemático tienes montado en la protoboard, pon el pin 9 (MODE) a Vcc para que trabaje en modo BAR. No conectes la boya y simula con un potenciometro la entrada de 0 a 5Vcc. El circuito es simple y tiene que funcionar. Después ya adaptaremos con un operacional la señal de la boya  a la entrada 0 - 5Vcc, pero primero que funcione el montaje.


----------



## takshivana (Oct 9, 2014)

En la protoboard tengo el montaje de acuerdo a lo que señala el programa, tendre que revisar que es lo que hago mal..... gracias por tu respuesta


----------

